# Off Grid



## Ape (Mar 19, 2014)

So I googled off grid communities in Washington State and came up with this.

http://www.off-grid.net/

Could be a great way for others with like minded ideas to connect and bring those ideas into fruition.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 19, 2014)

small world. i think these guys wanted me to do a website redesign for them. also, moved to useful links.


----------

